# Welk points chart



## nazclk (Mar 6, 2012)

Does anyone have a points chart for the welk resorts they would like to share.  Thanks in advance


----------



## richardm (Mar 6, 2012)

Send me a pm with your direct email..


----------



## jimp1072 (Mar 10, 2012)

You will find a points chart and maintenance fee chart at calresorts.com   This site has a lot of helpful information regarding all of the Welk Resorts and the Welk Platinum Points program.


----------



## nazclk (Mar 15, 2012)

*Welk*

Thank you both for the info.


----------

